# The price of Drain Rods!



## gianni (29 Nov 2006)

If any of you are in the same unfortunate situation as I was and find yourself needing to purchase drain rods in Dublin - might I recommend McQuilan Tools on Capel Street.

I had priced these in several stores in the Greater Dublin Area - the most expensive ones were €60 but on the whole they were around the €40 mark. The price in McQuillans was €21.95 . 

The rods I was pricing were all (more or less) the same lengths and had the same attachments. Just thought I'd share that 'Good Deal' with y'all!  


ps have no connection with this shop other than being a satisfied customer!


----------



## sim1 (2 Dec 2006)

Thanks for this Gianni,

I have just had to call out a drain clearing company and the guy suggested that in order to save money in the future I should invest in a set of rods and a 4 inch plunger thingy.

I will be visiting McQuillans very soon for same...great to know that I can save about €40!


----------



## rabbit (2 Dec 2006)

sim1 said:


> I have just had to call out a drain clearing company and the guy suggested that in order to save money in the future I should invest in a set of rods and a 4 inch plunger thingy.


 
Really ?


----------



## Lorz (4 Dec 2006)

Be very careful when using rods.  The most you should use is 2 and you should turn anti-clockwise.  You could end up with a far bigger problem than when you first set out if you lose several rods and a plunger down the drains!


----------



## olddog (4 Dec 2006)

Lorz said:


> Be very careful when using rods.  The most you should use is 2 .................




This rule does not apply if you rope in an old dog to unblock your sewers


----------



## emmt (4 Dec 2006)

for anyone in the balbriggan area, Corr's Hardware also do a good deal on these. You never know what you will find in this shop!


----------



## xt40 (4 Dec 2006)

" The most you should use is 2 "
thats absolutely ridiculous.
go ahead and use as many as you need. 
i would however be very very wary of using the rubber disc plunger end piece. if you push it out the end of the pipe at an underground junction or drain, you wont be able to pull it back out which is a serious problem. instead get the twisted metal spikes attachmant which will hook/shred any napppies/wipes etc that are causing the blockage rather than just pushing and compacting the problem further along. the shape means it cant get stuck when your pulling it out.
the price should be about 2.5 per rod plus a fiver for the end pieces.


----------



## Gone Fishin' (4 Dec 2006)

> ...........and you should turn anti-clockwise.



Equally ridiculous. If I  turn mine anti-closkwise they will come apart, so will yours, leaving them stuck somewhere underground.

xt40 is correct, you don't need a 4 inch plunger in a 4 inch pipe, you simply want to dislodge the obstruction. Water flow will complete the job.

A very useful tool to have, in any house.


----------



## beldin (5 Dec 2006)

No you should keep turning them clockwise , this keeps tightening them and prevents them coming apart and then  you have to spend 3-4 hours digging up your garden to recover them and looking like a complete twat. Not that I ever did anything like that


----------



## oopsbuddy (5 Dec 2006)

I have a septic tank (country house) and over last 10 years, overzealous use of paper, or sometimes kitchen towel has meant that I have had to "attend" to the pipes many times, and I need every one of the 20 or so that I have - and you DEFINITELY keep turning them clockwise to keep tightening the joints. Never lost one yet! You can also buy the brush attachment and clean your chimneys with them if you are careful! Bungalows are easy!


----------



## sim1 (5 Dec 2006)

Drain clearing guy told me to attach the head with some form of silicone sticky stuff so that the head would not become detached from the rod!


----------



## Carpenter (6 Dec 2006)

A few wraps of plumber's PTFE tape on the male thread should keep the head locked in place and this is reversible.


----------



## Lorz (6 Dec 2006)

Apologies - obviously the rods should be turned clockwise.  I stand by my point of only using 2 - you can end up with a far bigger problem than you originally started out with if you have several rods lost down the drains - or indeed plungers, etc.


----------



## Leo (6 Dec 2006)

Only using two rods is next to pointless, you need to use how ever many it takes to reach and break through the blockage.


----------



## Carpenter (6 Dec 2006)

I think we now know all there is to know about drain rods and how to use them (and how *not* to use them); is it time to close this thread?


----------



## oopsbuddy (6 Dec 2006)

Carpenter said:


> I think we now know all there is to know about drain rods and how to use them (and how *not* to use them); is it time to close this thread?


 
Agreed!


----------



## patspost (7 Dec 2006)

They could be a great Christmas present for somebody out there, watch out Mrs Patspost


----------

